# Condor 1990ish MTB?



## shanesbw (Aug 6, 2008)

Picked this up for AU$36 recently and wondering if anyone has any info other than what I know, which is it is a Condor made in London and looks to have been originally specced with Suntour XCD.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Never heard of Condor. If they were made in London, you might have better luck at retrobike.uk.


----------

